

YouTube Ordered to Give Complete User Logs [usernames, IPs, and videos] to Viacom - Anon84
http://www.dailytech.com/YouTube+Ordered+to+Give+Complete+User+Logs+to+Viacom/article12265.htm

======
ScottWhigham
Love the cat pic lol

